# pete moss



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

IF I GO TO A NRSERY AND BUY SOME REGULAR PETE MOSS AND PUT IT IN THE FILTER CARTRIGE WILL THIS BE HELPFUL TO MY WATER QUALITY

AND IN WHAT WAY I MEAN WILL IT REDUCE THE NITROGEN IN THE WATER 
I KNOW IT WILL SOFTEN THE WATER

AND DO I PUT IT IN THE FILTER CARTRIDGE IF NOT WHERE

ANYONE KNOW WHAT ELSE IT WILL HELP


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> IF I GO TO A NRSERY AND BUY SOME REGULAR PETE MOSS AND PUT IT IN THE FILTER CARTRIGE WILL THIS BE HELPFUL TO MY WATER QUALITY
> 
> AND IN WHAT WAY I MEAN WILL IT REDUCE THE NITROGEN IN THE WATER
> I KNOW IT WILL SOFTEN THE WATER
> ...


Why don't you just get some from a pet store? I wouldn't use the stuff from a plant place who knows what it has in it.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

It will soften, acidify and color your water.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I never knew that, so it buffers the PH by lowering it and makes hard water soft!!! Thats what I need right there! u rock Bluegill!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> I never knew that, so it buffers the PH by lowering it and makes hard water soft!!! Thats what I need right there! u rock Bluegill!
> [snapback]1185322[/snapback]​


Peat moss does not have buffering capacity. In fact if you have a low kH in your water adding peat moss may cause a pH crash depending on size of tank, how its stocked, and tank maintenance not limited to just water change maintenance schedule.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

if you have high nitrate, try doing a water change.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

My PH is like 7.8-8.0 and I have Very Hard Water Will Pete Moss Help Me?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

B. Rodgers said:


> My PH is like 7.8-8.0 and I have Very Hard Water Will Pete Moss Help Me?
> [snapback]1186232[/snapback]​


correct me if i'm wrong, but tannins released from peat moss are the same as tannins released from drift wood, right? so by adding drift wood you will drop your pH also, and it will be very gradually.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> My PH is like 7.8-8.0 and I have Very Hard Water Will Pete Moss Help Me?
> [snapback]1186232[/snapback]​


Absolutely. Just not sure how many "peat plates" you will need. You need to know that pH is logarithmec, for example a pH of 6 is 10 times more acidic than a pH of 7 and a pH of 5 is 100 times more acidic than a pH of 7. What i'm getting at is do it slow by adding 1 "peat plate" per every couple days until desired pH level is reached. Once you achieved the proper level you will need to monitor pH after water changes due to your hard water in your tap. You do not want to bring up pH more than .5 (1/2 a point) in a single day. It can actually cause death due to pH shock.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

Is 7.0 a good ph because i accidentally bought this stuff that automatically sets you ph at 7.0 and i was wondering if i should us it instead of what i use already 
it is extremely hard to adjust the ph of my tap water 
It takes about a week after a water change to gat it to the desired level and then it's time to change the water again


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> Is 7.0 a good ph because i accidentally bought this stuff that automatically sets you ph at 7.0 and i was wondering if i should us it instead of what i use already
> it is extremely hard to adjust the ph of my tap water
> It takes about a week after a water change to gat it to the desired level and then it's time to change the water again
> [snapback]1186573[/snapback]​


Sure a ph of 7 is fine. I think if you can maintain a steady ph as opposed to one that fluctuautes up and down, much much safer and better for the fish....


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

What is your pH out of the tap without modification?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Peat Moss does not have much of an effect on the PH if the water is very hard. The PH of hard water is very difficult to manipulate. The tanins in peat moss and wood such as malaysian driftwood work best to lower ph in softer water.


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

Peerahnya said:


> Peat Moss does not have much of an effect on the PH if the water is very hard. The PH of hard water is very difficult to manipulate. The tanins in peat moss and wood such as malaysian driftwood work best to lower ph in softer water.
> [snapback]1187198[/snapback]​


But alot of sources I speak to say that ph softens the water


----------



## AMAZON DON (Sep 2, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> What is your pH out of the tap without modification?
> [snapback]1186673[/snapback]​


with out modification straight out the tap its about a 7.6


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

AMAZON DON said:


> with out modification straight out the tap its about a 7.6
> [snapback]1187277[/snapback]​


Let it at 7.6.

Theres nothing wrong with that pH. A steady pH that is a tad high is better then trying to modify it and have it bounce around IN MY OPINION.


----------

